# Can an Academic Student's spouse get a work-visa in US?



## Wonderspring (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi,

If I were to study in University in US for a bachelor degree, can my spouse get a work-visa?
If so which?


thank you
Wonderspring


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Your spouse can come under the dependent visa, F2, but this doesn't allow her/him to work.
Your spouse can try to get his/her own visa (but I believe that you have to prove that his/her income doesn't serve to keep you alive).


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Wonderspring said:


> Hi,
> 
> If I were to study in University in US for a bachelor degree, can my spouse get a work-visa?
> If so which?
> ...


Simply no


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> Simply no


Dito. OP will also not work off campusand there only a limited number of hours. Proof of liquid funds for tuition/books/living expenses/emergencies has to be presented at visa interview and the source of these funds for the remainder of the visa.


----------

